# Last Z4 race for Tuaty and Potter



## Dtuaty (May 9, 2006)

Thank you Bimmerfest for all your help. Next year Jason Potter and I will be racing with Fountain Motorsports in their BMW 330 #125 in the newly named Koni Challenge (formerly known as Grand Am Cup) Unfortunatelly after 9 straight top 10's two podium, a bunch of laps led, top times, and third in the Team Championship....etc etc,... this is the way my last lap of 2006 ended up...ooops

just a remainder after 6 seasons in Grand Am this was my first crash, DAMN!!!!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Glad you are o.k., too bad about the Zed4.

Keep us updated on the new race car build. I love to see that stuff.


----------



## Dtuaty (May 9, 2006)

I will post a picture as soon as i find out how to that stuff..lol


----------



## Dtuaty (May 9, 2006)

humm


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Dtuaty said:


> humm


Attachments directly to Bimmerfest arent working (server issues). You will have to put the photos on a photo server like Photobucket and link them.

If thats too hard, email me the photos and I will post them.

Lance

[email protected]


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

It was great watching the Z4s run. Good luck at Fountain.

Are the guys at Classic BMW taking over those Z4s?


----------

